# LIDL pressure sprayer



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Just got reminded about these today as I saw them in lidl again.

I bought some last year and they have come in very handy.

Its essentially a garden sprayer but I have used it for an all purpose cleaner mix I made up for wheel arches, that mixture was in there for ages and it worked a treat with the long skinny nossle on the end reaching into the arches.

I have also used one for applying citrus wash and another one for applying some rinse off wax I sometimes use as a maintenance.

I currently have 4 and none have broken in around a year of use. Nothing melted or damaged either.

Im guessing they are probably in the uk shops at the moment too.

Its lidl so it is what it is.

It was €9.99 in the shop today. Bloody bargain I think.










Thats the one there. Im sure a quick google will find a link.

Might interest someone. Apologies if already or similar shared.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep - I have a few of these - use them for pre-wash, wheel cleaner etc. All work fine.

They can be more practical than the handheld 2 and 3 L pump sprayers as the lance makes it easier to treat sills and get inside wheel rims etc for targeted spraying.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

thanks


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got one...they are really well made :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

bought two,very happy with them


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Checking it out in the moro


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bought two at the weekend, used one tonight and they're pretty good quality.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Are they still on offeR? cant seem them on the lidl website


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Arn't they in Wilkos cheaper than that


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dunno aboit wilkos but I also boight one in b&q for 8.99. It was complete rubbish. It was flimsy and the nozzle leaked after using it twice.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

The Wilkos ones are rock solid. Very well made.


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

+2 for the Wilkos, my 8ltr one has taken some real hammer and is still going strong.

Andy...


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've just bought a 5ltr one from tesco direct for £5-50, used it once and am quite impressed.

Dave


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Dave50 said:


> I've just bought a 5ltr one from tesco direct for £5-50, used it once and am quite impressed.
> 
> Dave


Link ?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

sjk said:


> Link ?


Quick google brings up this

http://www.tesco.com/direct/5l-pressure-sprayer/226-9226.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=226-9226#


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

XtrailAndy said:


> +2 for the Wilkos, my 8ltr one has taken some real hammer and is still going strong.
> 
> Andy...


Link here but out of stock atm

http://www.wilko.com/hose-pipes-sprinklers+spray-guns/wilko-water-sprayer-nozzle-8ltr/invt/0148140


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2014)

Lidls is a bit hit and miss, as the special offers they have don't apply Nationally, its more of a first come first served basis. They'll have a certain amount that are for special offer and once they've gone, they've gone.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

The specials they do weekly are national. Same in every store.

However it is first come and hings usually sell out quick if they are any use.


----------



## 32-BOY (Mar 7, 2012)

I live in Cornwall and we had this offer so i went and bought one...really well made sprayer im more than happy with it for the price. Tesco do the same sprayer/similar for £15.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

32-BOY said:


> I live in Cornwall and we had this offer so i went and bought one...really well made sprayer im more than happy with it for the price. Tesco do the same sprayer/similar for £15.


£5.50 :thumb:

just ordered mine delivered to m local store tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## WalterWhite (Apr 7, 2014)

sjk said:


> £5.50 :thumb:
> 
> just ordered mine delivered to m local store tomorrow :thumb:


Just logged in to buy this and found that I had £18,00 of clubcard vouchers

:driver:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

WalterWhite said:


> Just logged in to buy this and found that I had £18,00 of clubcard vouchers
> 
> :driver:


Sweet.

Hoping to test mine on the weekend.

:detailer:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Buggeration!

When I clicked your link the other day there was stock of the £5.50 sprayer (_but also an identical 5l sprayer at £15, but in a different colour_) but now no stock of the cheaper one... only the dearer one

I'm guessing it's been a mis-price or something.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

lobotomy said:


> Buggeration!
> 
> When I clicked your link the other day there was stock of the £5.50 sprayer (_but also an identical 5l sprayer at £15, but in a different colour_) but now no stock of the cheaper one... only the dearer one
> 
> I'm guessing it's been a mis-price or something.


DOH

Sorry dude. Seems like me and walter had one of the last lot 

Keep an eye on it.  :driver:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Just collected the bad boy . BarrrgAiiiinn . Really well made has a strap to carry it too .


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Still some in my local lidl. Unfortunate its a different country or id send some over ha ha.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Hoopsbhoy said:


> Still some in my local lidl. Unfortunate its a different country or id send some over ha ha.


TNT is your friend :thumb:


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

sjk said:


> TNT is your friend :thumb:


That wouldnt be financially viable im sure


----------

